
Indian billionaire commits suicide as he could not turn his company profitable - r_singh
https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/fought-for-a-long-time-but-today-i-gave-up-v-g-siddharthas-last-letter-to-cafe-coffee-day-family/articleshow/70444107.cms
======
r_singh
For those outside India, this is a person who's IT company (Mindtree) was
forcefully taken over earlier this year for approximately $500M. However, his
other project Cafe Coffee Day (India's own Starbucks) is still burning cash
and was facing pressure from its PE partners and income tax department et
cetera as mentioned by Mr. VG in his last letter.

